# I Think Jilly Might Be Pregnant



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

This is Jilly. I found her in with feeders on May 2nd. She looked to be about 6 weeks old. I asked when they had gotten her in and they told me the Thursday before. She is healthy and has a really calm, sweet nature. She will sit on my shoulder or sleep in my pocket all day if I let her. Sorry people, but I just had to have her!  I thought about the fact that she could possibly be pregnant, but seriously doubted it because of her size. Her belly is getting rounder now and her nipples are becoming more pronounced. If she is pregnant, the latest she could possibly have a litter would be the 24th and the earliest would be the 19th I think. So, would she be starting to show now? I haven't raised an oops litter in like 20 years!  Here are some belly pics. What do you think?


Jilly 006 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr

Jilly 005 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr

Jilly 003 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I have all boys, so I've never experienced a pregnant rat before, but that belly looks full to me. Have you considered keeping track of her weight? She might have just gorged herself and is a little bloated.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

Now there is no doubt, Jilly is definitely pregnant. I see them moving in her big ole belly! Lol Here are pictures taken of Jilly just a little while ago.


Jilly Butt 027 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 028 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 029 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 030 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 031 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 033 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 034 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My Lilith started off like this


















ended up like this









and her babies moved in the morning, evening and then she had her 8 baby boys at around 2 am.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

Jilly started having her babies at 7 this morning. She just finished about 45 minutes ago. All born alive and well and are nursing. I don't have an exact head count yet, but I think more than 12. I'll check for milk bands in a couple hours. I will post pictures when she's comfortable.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Aww glad all the babies are doing well.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Smesyna. Well, I fed her some egg and she took it so fast I thought she was trying to bite me! She wasn't, she was just soooo hungry. Though I would think that after eating 14 placentas she would still be full. Yes, there are 14 little eepers. The next few days will tell if they all thrive. So far everyone looks really good with milk bands.

When Jilly was done nomming on the egg she jumped up and crawled up my arm and snuggled into my neck. She still loves me! I took out the bloody paper towels and started putting the bubs on a clean paper towel. I got half of them on there and then Jilly got back in the cage and pulled the paper towel over the bubs and toppled them back in her nesting spot. She seemed a little nervous so I put the top back on the cage and left her alone. Is it okay that the bubs are right on the floor of the tank? Will they be warm enough?

I will post pictures later this evening if she wants to come out of her cage again.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I think she will probably cover them up and keep them warm. They know what they're doing 

Wow a kinda large litter. Hopefully they all do well the first few days seem to be the most critical. Milk bellies are good though.

I'm glad momma isn't too defensive. Nervous is normal and acceptable.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

Jilly is being such a good mom. She still has them all in one pile, but is rotating them so they all get fed. They all still have milk bands. She's not squishing them either. She's doing an excellent job cleaning them too. Be patient...pictures are coming soon.  I think they all have dark eyes, so ruby or black. They all are about the same size and they all look identical right now. Don't know who the baby-daddy is so I can't wait to see what we get! I love a good mystery! Can one litter have multiple daddys? I know there were PEWs, a couple rex that were light colored, black split cap, in the tank with her that I can remember. Don't remember which were males though.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome glad they're doing so well.

They can have multiple fathers, yes. They release multiple eggs, so if the timing is right with copulation, different eggs can be fertilized by sperm from different males. This is technically possible in humans that release two eggs (fraternal twins) too though its usually only noticed if one of the twins is of a different race or something.

I'm getting off topic though, anyway, yes it will be interesting to see the colors and such develop.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

First pictures on their first day! ;D


Jilly Butt 035 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 036 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 037 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 038 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


Jilly Butt 039 by luvmylife1010, on Flickr


----------

